# QSI Speaker Cable for Arist SD-45



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm looking for the speaker cable for a Aristocraft SD45 to Quantum QSI Decoder. I know you can get the QSI end plug at Allelectronics, part number SB-1.
Anyone know the part number for the SD45 side or have the cable assembly?

Haven't called the normal stores because I figure they are still on the way home from ECLST.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Litchfield station has them. One on the way.


----------

